# Macro Photography Ideas to shoot in the Kitchen



## Jens Heidler (May 24, 2019)

Hey Everyone,

I want to share the most creative and easiest ways to get great macro shots in the kitchen.
The possibilities are really unlimited!
I created a video showing a lot of cool shots you can easily get just by using
a macro lens a standard prime with extension tubes.
Have you ever tried to get those? And if not, will you?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 24, 2019)

Another really well-presented video full of interesting and beautiful ideas!


----------



## Jens Heidler (May 27, 2019)

thank you


----------



## Original katomi (May 27, 2019)

Not sure this counts as macro but was shot in kitchen


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2019)

Truly excellent, Jens!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 31, 2019)

For those who haven't seen it, but like this video, here is another macro video this member has posted for our enjoyment and inspiration. Keep 'em coming_ PLEASE!

Macro Photography Ideas to shoot at Home_


----------



## Derrel (May 31, 2019)

His video above is really good


----------



## Jens Heidler (Jun 11, 2019)

Thank you for your feedback, I will post new videos form time to time. At the moment I am working on "how to shoot your Iris"


----------

